# I'm New Here



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi everyone. I have enjoyed reading yourposts and getting to know you. I have had FMS for 3 years. Does anyone have IBS also? If so, what treatments are you using?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 1999)

Hi Christi & WELCOME!I have IBS also, along with some others that post here. We kind of hop back & forth from this board to the other!For the ibs I mostly just follow the diet that I know works for me. I also take herbs, colpermin when needed & the odd anit-spasmatic. That's about it.The fibro is far worse for me & I'm still trying to get it all figured out.Stick around!sass


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

Hi, Christi - glad to hear from you! I have ibs as well as fibromyalgia. It is my opinion that they are linked, (possibly fms and cfs as well), they know so little about any of them yet. Right now I'm dealing with some gallbladder problems, so the fibro and ibs have taken a back seat. I still have them, but they aren't too bad right now. There isn't much we can do about the fibromyalgia - I do chiropractic which seems to help me, relaxation exercises, mild exercise, calcium tablets (I take Tums) for the ibs and talking on this bb







What do you do for your fms?


----------

